# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اصول صحیح برنامه ریزی در مدت باقی مانده درکنکور

## علی سلیمانی

*اصول صحیح برنامه ریزی در مدت باقی مانده درکنکور
* دانش آموزان و کنکوریهای عزیز:
*از انجائیکه برنامه ریزی اساسی ترین بخش اماده شدن   برای کنکور و امتحانات مدرسه است ،بنابراین به شما توصیه میکنم که با بی   برنامه ریزی یا آشفتگی یا برنامه ریزی غلط،زحمات خود را هدر ندهید .من در   این مطلب کوتاه ،اصول صحیح برنامه ریزی را برای شما بیان می کنم،لطفا با   ظرافت آن را اجرا نمایید.* *نکات مهم و تعیین کننده  :* *1-  با توکل بخدا ،ذهنیت مثبت و امید به نتیجه ای درخشان بخوانید،چون هنوز فرصت کافی وجود دارد تا رتبه ای برتر شوید.* *2-از فکر کردن به نتیجه کنکور و ترسیدن از آن   ،بپرهیزید . با این باور بخوانید ،که نتیجه عالی خواهد شد .اگر اینگونه عمل   کنید،اضطراب سراغ شما نخواهد آمد .* *3-از خواندن کتب قطور (500-800صفحه ای) بپرهیزید . چون وقت کافی برای دوره کردن نخواهید داشت .( چند منبعی نباشید )* *4-خواندن کتب درسی فراموش نشود .* *5-میتوانید از کتب خلاصه نویسی شده استفاده نمایید که هم مفهومی   شده کتب درسی هستند و شما از خواندن کتب درسی بی نیاز می کنند و هم حالت   شبکه ای و نموداری هستند و یکبار خواندن آنها به اندازه 3 بار خواندن کتب   خطی و معمولی در حافظه تان می ماند و هم تستهای استاندارد دارند. ( مثل کتابهای : کالج - نگرش روز - تخته سیاه -مهر و ماه و....)* *6- راز رتبه آوردن در کنکور فقط بلد بودن نیست   ،بلکه بجز فهمیدن و بلد بودن درس ها ، مسلط بودن لازم است و شما تنها با   مرورهای مکرر نکات درسی و تستها ، موفق خواهید بود در دروس مختلف تسلط پیدا   کرده و درصد بالا کسب کنید.* *7- برای کسب نمره و معدل برتر ، برای کسب معدل   برتر در کنار خواندن کتاب درسی و کتب خلاصه نویسی شده، به جای تست، نمونه   سوال های امتحانی سالهای قبل را مطالعه کنید.* *8- در ایام تعطیلات از وقت کشی و تماشای زیاد تلویزیون و وقت گذاشتن برای میهمانی و میهمانان بپرهیزید.* *شیوه برنامه ریزی* *1- حدالامکان روزی یک درس عمومی و یک درس اختصاصی بخوانید بهتر است یکی از درس ها سخت و یکی دیگر آسان باشد.* *2- هر فصل یا درسی را می خوانید بلافاصله تست   های استاندارد آن را نیز بزنید. توضیح اینکه: بعد از خواندن هر فصل یا درس و   تست های آن فاصله باید بیش از 4 یا 5 ساعت نباشد.* *3- جواب تست ها را یکی یکی نگاه کنید. توضیح: در   یک ماه و نیم آخر لازم نیست جواب تست ها را یکی یکی نگاه کنید بلکه می   توانید تست های زمان دار بزنید و جواب تست ها را به صورت مجموعه ای نگاه   کنید.* *4- برای شروع ابتدا از درسهای آسان شروع کنید سپس سراغ درسهای سخت تر بروید.* *5- 3 روز اول عید هیچ چیزی نخوانید.* *6- اگر در آزمون آزمایشی شرکت نمی کنید با   کتابهای خلاصه نویسی شده می توانید در مدت 30 الی 40 روز به صورت کامل همه ی   دروس عمومی و اختصاصی ها را هم با مطلب و هم تست مرور کنید.* *7- توصیه می کنم هر آزمونی شرکت می کنید کنار   بگذارید و فقط در آزمون های سنجش شرکت کنید. برای ثبت نام سنجش همین امروز   اقدام کنید چون زمان ثبت نام به زودی تمام می شود.* *8- اگر در آزمون شرکت میکنید مانند (آزمون سنجش) اول بودجه بندیِ اولین آزمونی که در پیش دارید را 2 الی 3 بار دوره کنید .* *9- اگر تمرکز کافی ندارید اکثراً با صدای بلند بخوانید و نکات مهم و سخت را به خود با صدا بازگو کنید.* *10- تلویزیون را فقط حین غذا خوردن تماشا کنید و   غیر از آن فقط در شبانه روز یک سریال ببینید و اینترنت و sms بازی را در   مدت باقی مانده کاملاً تعطیل کنید.* *11- در یک روز تعطیل حدود 9 الی 10 ساعت مفید درس بخوانید بیشتر از آن لازم نیست و غیر مفید است.* *12- شب حداقل 7 ساعت بخوابید و روز حدود 1 ساعت استراحت کنید یا بخوابید.*استاد صمد ولیزاده 
علی سلیمانی

----------


## vahid96

> *7- توصیه می کنم هر آزمونی شرکت می کنید کنار   بگذارید و فقط در آزمون های سنجش شرکت کنید. برای ثبت نام سنجش همین امروز   اقدام کنید چون زمان ثبت نام به زودی تمام می شود.*


سلام . لطفاً در این مورد کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید . علت این کار چیه ؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

> سلام . لطفاً در این مورد کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید . علت این کار چیه ؟


سلام . آزمون های سازمان سنجش از کیفیت مناسبی نسبت به بقیه موسسات برخوردار هست و تنها بدی این موسسصه عدم مشاور هست.
بانک سوالات آزمونهای سازمان سنجش با کنکور یکی بوده و آزمونهای جامع این موسسه نزدیکترین و استاندار ترین آزمون به کنکور سراسری هست.
حتی خود موسسات هم از جمله استاد عزیزم آقای کاظم قلم چی هم به دانش آموزان این توصیه رو میکنن که آزمونهای جامع سنجش بسیار عالی هست.
از لحاظ کیفی - جامعه آمار ی و... آزمون سنحجش عالی هست.
البته این از دیدگاه بنده هست و هر مشاوری یک تجربه و خصوصیاتی داره.

----------


## majid74

جامعه ی آماری آزمون های جامع سنجش حدودا چند نفره؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

> جامعه ی آماری آزمون های جامع سنجش حدودا چند نفره؟


سلام. امسال دقیقا نمیدونم. ولی آزمون جامع بالای 150 هزار نفره.الان در آزمون قبل 27093 نفر بوده

----------


## MEHRD@D

> *11- در یک روز تعطیل حدود 9 الی 10 ساعت مفید درس بخوانید بیشتر از آن لازم نیست و غیر مفید است.*


*واقعن هستن کسایی 12 13 ساعت حتی بیشتر میخونن خیلی هم مفید و تعدادِ این افراد هم کم نیست...
پس نمیشه هیچوقت راجع به ساعت مطالعه یه نسخه ی کلی پیچید
هرکسی باید مطابق به هدف و تواناییِ خودش ساعت مطالعه ی خاصی داشته باشه*




> *7 - توصیه می کنم هر آزمونی شرکت می کنید کنار   بگذارید و فقط در آزمون  های سنجش شرکت کنید. برای ثبت نام سنجش همین امروز   اقدام کنید چون زمان  ثبت نام به زودی تمام می شود.*


*
واقعن حرفِ عجیبیه!
اینطوری بگید بهتره: هر برنامه ای که تا الان داشتید رو بزارید کنار و با برنامه ی سنجش پیش برید و اصلن مهم نیست که برنامتون خراب میشه!!* *فقط سنجش فقــــــــــــط*

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*mehrdad9*  سلام بر شما. زیاد خواندن مهم نیست اصل خوب خوانده هست. دانش آموزی دارم از خرم آباد که روزی 4 تا 6 ساعت میخونه و الان رتبه ی 36 آزمونهای سنجش است . برای  ساعت مطالعه نسخه نپیچیدم. لطفا مطالب قبلی بنده رو هم مطالعه نمایید.ولیکن در کل ساعت مطالعه بالا مساوی با بی دقتی هست ( در اکثر دانش آموزان ) .
حرف عجیبی نیست . آزمونهای سازمان سنجش مناسب ترین آزمون هست . ( هر مشاوری یک نظر داره )

----------


## javad.sh

آزموناشو چطور باید ثبت نام بکنم ؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Y (727):

----------


## Alikonkuri

خيلي مممنون 
فقط ازمون هاي سنجش بودجه بنديش رو كه نگاه مرديم تا ٢٢ بيشتر نداشت ؟

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام . این آزمون ها از 22 فروردیبن دیگه جامع میشه.برای ثبت نام به سایت شرکت تعاونی خدماتی کارکنان سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور مراجعه کنید.
البته آموزش متوسطه آموزش و پرورش شهرستان مربوطه هم ثبت نام میکنند

----------


## Amiir

> آزموناشو چطور باید ثبت نام بکنم ؟





> خيلي مممنون 
> فقط ازمون هاي سنجش بودجه بنديش رو كه نگاه مرديم تا ٢٢ بيشتر نداشت ؟


سنجش امسال 4 آزمون جامع داره که ثبت نام آزمون جامع اول که 22فوردین هست تموم شده و آزمون دوم که 12اردیبهشت برگزار میشه تا 19 فروردین مهلت ثبتنامش هست.
ثبت نام آزمـــون هاي آزمایشی سنجش

----------


## Amiir

> *واقعن هستن کسایی 12 13 ساعت حتی بیشتر میخونن خیلی هم مفید و تعدادِ این افراد هم کم نیست...
> پس نمیشه هیچوقت راجع به ساعت مطالعه یه نسخه ی کلی پیچید
> هرکسی باید مطابق به هدف و تواناییِ خودش ساعت مطالعه ی خاصی داشته باشه*
> 
> 
> *
> واقعن حرفِ عجیبیه!
> اینطوری بگید بهتره: هر برنامه ای که تا الان داشتید رو بزارید کنار و با برنامه ی سنجش پیش برید و اصلن مهم نیست که برنامتون خراب میشه!!* *فقط سنجش فقــــــــــــط*





> *mehrdad9* سلام بر شما. زیاد خواندن مهم نیست اصل خوب خوانده هست. دانش آموزی دارم از خرم آباد که روزی 4 تا 6 ساعت میخونه و الان رتبه ی 36 آزمونهای سنجش است . برای ساعت مطالعه نسخه نپیچیدم. لطفا مطالب قبلی بنده رو هم مطالعه نمایید.ولیکن در کل ساعت مطالعه بالا مساوی با بی دقتی هست ( در اکثر دانش آموزان ) .
> حرف عجیبی نیست . آزمونهای سازمان سنجش مناسب ترین آزمون هست . ( هر مشاوری یک نظر داره )


 @Araz @soleimany70
*

ذکر چند نکته! :

**soleimany70* عزیز؛ در مورد اول که دوستمون اشاره داشتن؛ هم زیاد خواندن مهمه و هم خوب خواندن ، و این یک هنره.هنری که یا خودِ دانش آموز داره یا مشاورش باید یادش بده.بخصوص در ایام باقی مانده که زمان زیادی هم نیست و تمامی مشاوران(واقعا مشاور!!!نه کسانی که ادعای مشاور بودن دارن!!!) تاکید دارن که در این ایام تایم مطالعه هم بالا بره.حالا شما میای میگی باالای 9 ساعت غیر مفیده و لازم نیست ؟؟!!
حالا ایشون با 6 ساعت خوندن داره نتیجه میگیره.پس همه باید 6 ساعت بخونن؟؟!!
مورد داشتیم سربازیشم رفته اومده شده رتبه 1 کشور؛حالا باید بگیم همه برن سربازی بعد بیان کنکور بدن تا رتبه 1 بشن؟؟!!
لطفا کمی دقت.

درباره اون مورد دوم؛اصلا بحث خوب یا بد بودن سنجش یا غیر سنجش نیست!!بحث سر کنار گذاشتن آزمونیست که تا الان بچه ها باهاش پیش رفته اند....همونطور که دوستمون گفتن یعنی داوطلبا بیان و بیخیال تمام برنامه ها و عملکرد های گذشته خودشون بشن و بیان برن سنجش ( یا هر آزمون دوم دیگه ای)؟؟!!با کدوم منطق؟؟!!همون استاد عزیزتون آقای قلمچی هم بارها و بارها و به دفعات بسیار گفتن که چندبرنامه ای نشید و با با برنامه ی فعلیتون پیش برید.وقتی هم که آزمون سنجش با کانون همزمان میشه تاکید میکنند که آزمون کانون رو شرکت کنند و برای کسانی که به حف عجیب و غیرکارشناسی شما عمل میکنند و میرن سنجش ؛ بعدازظهر آزمون رو برگزار میکنند.این چه حرفیس که شما میزنید؟؟!!هر مشاوری یه عقیده ای داره اما هیچ مشاور کاربلدی نمیگه بی خیال هرچی داشتی فقط برو سنجش!!!!
...
من فقط همین دو مورد که دوستمون اشاره کردن رو کمی تحلیل کردم.باقیه رو بی خی.اما جناب *soleimany70* عزیز 
*
لطفا*.....*لطفا*....*لطفا* حرفایی که میزنید اصولی باشه؛تعداد زیادی از بچه ها با استنداد به همین مطالب انجمن درس میخونن.

(مشاوره فقط یه عکس گذاشتن توی امضا و  و برنامه هفتگی دادن نیستا!)


تشکر زیاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی سلیمانی

( هوالعلیم )
داوطلبهای زیادی هستند که با ساعتهای زیادی مطالعه میکنند اما نتیجه نمیگیرند. زیاد خوندن به چه قیمت ؟ 
جناب آقای معاون چرا مطالب قبلی بنده رو کامل مطالعه نمیکنید؟ . در هر کاری متعادل رو باشید.روزی 12 -تا 17 ساعت شدنی هست اما یک هفته - حداکثر یک ماه . دانش آموز به استراحت نیاز داره / خواب نیاز داره . زندگی فقط درس خودند نیست. لطمه ی اصلی رو به  داوطلبان افراد افراطی میزنند.
رهرو آن نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود ......
شما بعد از یک ماه خسته میشید و اولین نشانه ست کم حوصله بودن شخص داوطلب و دم دم مزاج بودنش هست.
شما 9 ساعت بخون اما با کیفیت مناسب . 
در مورد مطلب دوم هم عرض کنم  آزمون های سازمان سنجش از الان به بعد آزمون جامع هست و لطمه ای به برنامه وارد نمیکنه . آزمون های سازمان سنجش مناسب ترین آزمون برای داوطلبان هست .
دانش آموز ها به ما اعتماد کردند و نباید با صحبت هایی که بیشتر شعار هستند اونها رو منحرف کنیم. 
البته هر کس یک نظرذ داره . دانش آموز باید نظرات مختلف رو بگیره و بعد خودش تصمیم بگیره .
امام علی ( ع ) می فرمایند :اول بشنو بعد باور کن و بعد از تفکر عملش کن.
جناب آقای معاون دانش آموزها امید واقعی میخوان نه امید واهی ... دانش آموزی که تازه شروع کرده مطالعه نمیتونه روزی 12 ساعت مطالعه کنه . زود قضاوت نکنید خواهشا... 
بنده تبلیغاتی ندارم انجام بدم که شما تیکه میندازید مشاور واقعی ؟؟؟؟!!!
دانش آموزها خودشون باید تصمیم بگیرن که کار چه کسی خوبه کار چه کسی بد .
.........هر کسی را نتوان گفت که صاحب نظر است . یا علی

----------


## javadfathi

> @Araz @soleimany70
> *
> 
> ذکر چند نکته! :
> 
> **soleimany70* عزیز؛ در مورد اول که دوستمون اشاره داشتن؛ هم زیاد خواندن مهمه و هم خوب خواندن ، و این یک هنره.هنری که یا خودِ دانش آموز داره یا مشاورش باید یادش بده.بخصوص در ایام باقی مانده که زمان زیادی هم نیست و تمامی مشاوران(واقعا مشاور!!!نه کسانی که ادعای مشاور بودن دارن!!!) تاکید دارن که در این ایام تایم مطالعه هم بالا بره.حالا شما میای میگی باالای 9 ساعت غیر مفیده و لازم نیست ؟؟!!
> حالا ایشون با 6 ساعت خوندن داره نتیجه میگیره.پس همه باید 6 ساعت بخونن؟؟!!
> مورد داشتیم سربازیشم رفته اومده شده رتبه 1 کشور؛حالا باید بگیم همه برن سربازی بعد بیان کنکور بدن تا رتبه 1 بشن؟؟!!
> لطفا کمی دقت.
> ...



اقای عزیز... بزار منم چنتا چیز بهت بگم
شما  10 ساعت برو پیاده روی

و الکی همینطوری راه برو...بشین..خودتو همینجوری تکون بده
یا نیم ساعت به صورت منظم ورزش کن..ورزشی که طبق برنامه و علمی باشه

مطمئن باش اون نیم ساعت خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی بهتر جواب میده

...

اقای سلیمانی گفتن 9 ساعت هم خوبه اگر خیلی خوب بخواند...اگر زیاد بخواند احتمال اینکه از درس بدش بیاید و... زیاد است

البته این را برای کسانی که میگویم که درست متوجه میشوند (( نه کسانی که اصلا متوجه نمیشوند))

دوم : هر مشاوری یک نظر دارد و اقای سلیمانی هم بارها این را گفتند

سوم : ازمون سنجش منظورش جامعش بود که شما ببینی حتی ببینی توی کتاب های تست مهروماه و ... میزند که مثلا تست سنجش فلان ماه(چون به کنکور خیلی نزدیک است)

چهارم: بهتر است ادب را کمی رعایت کرد و بدون انداختن تیکه استفاده کرد وگرنه هرکسی میتواند تیکه بیندازد که در سخنان بعدی نشان میدهم 

پنجم: مهرداد جان هر مشاوری یک نظر خاص خود را دارد...به شما نگفتند یا از مشاوره ی اقای سلیمانی استفاده میکنید یا تمام..دیگر هیچ
اختیاری است و کسی نسخه کلی نپیچید مثل بعضی ها....

ششم:اقای معاون عزیز...فکر کنم بحثی که شما میگید خیلی چرت و پرت است...چون الان دیگر وقت گرفتن ازمون های جامع میباشد و فرقی نمیکند که کجا امتحان بدهی..( زمان امتحان را نگاه کنید...ماه دیگر است)

هفتم:جناب معاون عزیز
*لطفا*.....*لطفا*....*لطفا* حرفایی که میزنید اصولی باشه؛تعداد زیادی از بچه ها با استنداد به همین مطالب انجمن درس میخونن.

هشتم :  هرکسی صاحب نظر نیست و نمیتواند هرچیزی را تحلیل کند... و چون کسی صرفا معاون است منظور این نیست که بتواند اینکار را انجام دهد

نهم:سال نو مبارک به شما 

دهم: با تشکر

----------


## Love_Heart

سلام آقای سلیمانی 

ببخشید یه سوال 

یه دوست دارم که از دانشگاه قبول شدن خیلی نانید شده میگه نه من میخواد برم سپاه سوالم اینه که سپاه دانشگاه علوم پزشکی داره یا نه؟ بعد ارتش چطور

بعد این دوستمون میگه اینا مصاحبه داره یانه؟

----------


## milad65

> آزموناشو چطور باید ثبت نام بکنم ؟


از طریق این سایت :

شرکت تعاونی خدمات آموزشی کارکنان سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام بله دانشگاه بقیه الله ( عج ) و.... بله مصاحبه دارند ( جزِِو شته های نیمه متمرکز هستند. ) ( ر. ج کنید به دفترچه شماره ( 1 ) کنکور سراسری )
*دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله دارای  امکانات بسیار خوبی می باشد. 
پذیرفته شدگان نهایی علوم پزشکی  بقیه الله در بدو ورود به استخدام رسمی سپاه پاسداران در آمده و از حقوق،  مزایا، بیمه، خدمات رفاهی و امكانات دانشجویان بورسیه بهره مند خواهند شد.  البته منتخبین در بدو ورود می بایست دوره عمومی پاسداری را در یكی از مراكز  آموزشی سپاه طی نمایند.*

----------


## Love_Heart

> سلام بله دانشگاه بقیه الله ( عج ) و.... بله مصاحبه دارند ( جزِِو شته های نیمه متمرکز هستند. ) ( ر. ج کنید به دفترچه شماره ( 1 ) کنکور سراسری )
> *دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله دارای  امکانات بسیار خوبی می باشد. 
> پذیرفته شدگان نهایی علوم پزشکی  بقیه الله در بدو ورود به استخدام رسمی سپاه پاسداران در آمده و از حقوق،  مزایا، بیمه، خدمات رفاهی و امكانات دانشجویان بورسیه بهره مند خواهند شد.  البته منتخبین در بدو ورود می بایست دوره عمومی پاسداری را در یكی از مراكز  آموزشی سپاه طی نمایند.*


*خیلی ممنون فقط بقیته الاه مگه برای ارتشه یا سپاه؟

ولی خودمونیما شما خیلی پر انرژی هستید و هیچ وقت نامید نمیشید

با اینکه 2 ماه مونده تا کنکور بازم بچه هارو نامید نمیکنید آفرین بر شما باد* :Yahoo (8):

----------


## milad65

در مورد ساعت مطالعه بنظرم 9 ساعت کافی باشه کاملا و بیش از اون علاوه بر اینکه شاید غیر مفید باشه واسه بدنم ضرر داره ( سردرد شدید ) 

شاید باشن کسایی که 12 ساعت بخونن ولی اینجوری دانش آموز بعد از یه هفته از پا میفته ، و هم اینکه ممکنه از درس خوندن زده بشه

چون درس خوندن یه فعالیت خیلی انرژی بری هست (بنظر خودم ) باید با برنامه انجام بشه تا بیشترین بازده رو داشته باشه 

اگه همون 9 ساعت رو با برنامه و علاقه بخونیم بهترین نتیجه رو میگیریم .

----------


## Amiir

> اقای عزیز... بزار منم چنتا چیز بهت بگم
> شما  10 ساعت برو پیاده روی
> 
> و الکی همینطوری راه برو...بشین..خودتو همینجوری تکون بده
> یا نیم ساعت به صورت منظم ورزش کن..ورزشی که طبق برنامه و علمی باشه
> 
> مطمئن باش اون نیم ساعت خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی بهتر جواب میده
> 
> ...
> ...


دوست عزیز ممنون از مطالب شما ؛ نکات خوبی رو مطرح کردید اما چون روی صحبت من شما نبودید نیازی به پاسخ دادن به حرفاتون نمیبینم!

آدم باید بتونه حرف منطقی رو بپذیره.نه با بالا بردن صدا و تند حرف زدن و تهدید!!!  :Yahoo (94): 

باز خداروشکر شما اومدید و از ایشون دفاع کردید که نهایتا کار به حذف شدن تاپیک منجر نشه؛ وگرنه این بار هم ( مثل چندین تاپیک مشابه) ایشون از مدیر کل میخواستند که این تاپیک حذف بشه!!!!(اگر در جریان یه سری ازین حذفیات (!) نیستید از خود آقای سلیمانی بپرسید!!)

من الله التوفیق

----------


## علی سلیمانی

*Love_Heart*
سلام . دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله زیر نظر سپاه پاسداران هست . دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش هم زیر نظر ارتش جمهوری اسلامی ایران میباشد.
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بقیه الله وابسته به سپاه پاسداران هست و توسط آقای محسن رضایی تاسیس شد.این دانشگاه در سال 71 مجوز پذیرش دانشجوی پزشکی را دریافت کرد.

----------


## ali 221488

در مورد ساعت مطالعه بحث های زیادی میشه و نمیشه با قاطعیت نظر داد واسه هر کسی فرق میکنه و یکی شاید بتونه 13 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته باشه و یکی هم شاید روزی 5 ساعت واسه همینه که میگن بهترین مشاور خود داوطلبه .ولی  برای اکثر داوطلبین همون 9 ساعت کافیه ولی تاکید میکنم که این 9 ساعت واسه همه مناسب نیست و هرکس باید با توجه به شرایط خودش ساعت مطالعش رو تعیین کنه

در مورد سنجش هم دیگه سنجش ازموناش جامع شده پس فرق چندانی از لحاظ برناه با کانون نداره وجامعه اماری هر دو هم بالاس البته سنجش بالاتره و لی بنظر من نیازی نیست که ازمون خودمون رو رها کنیم وبا یه هزینه اضافی کنیم و در سنجش شرکت کنیم .ولی همونطور که جناب سلیمانی هم فرمودن داشتن سوالات سنجش و دیدن اونا واقعن ضروریه چون معمولا سوالان سنجش هر سوال شباهت زیادی با کنکور اون سال داره و البته تستای جامع قلم چی هم جامعاش از مرحله ای هاش کلا خیلی بهتره و در مورد گزینه دو هم که تستاش کلا عالبن  چه جامع و چه مرحل ای .شما میتونید در ازمون خودتون شرکت کنید و از سوالات سنجش رو هم تهیه کنید و اونا رو هم کار کنید 

و مهم تر از همه هم اینکه یاد بگیریم به اعتقادات ونظرات همه احترام بزاریم من شنونده تمام نظرات رو میشنوم و*خودم*تصمیم گیری میکنم . و انجمن هم جای تیکه پرونی و بالا بردن صدا و پته ی همدیگه رو روی اب ریختن نیست (لطفا رعایت کنیم )
با تشکر

----------


## javadfathi

> دوست عزیز ممنون از مطالب شما ؛ نکات خوبی رو مطرح کردید اما چون روی صحبت من شما نبودید نیازی به پاسخ دادن به حرفاتون نمیبینم!
> 
> آدم باید بتونه حرف منطقی رو بپذیره.نه با بالا بردن صدا و تند حرف زدن و تهدید!!! 
> 
> باز خداروشکر شما اومدید و از ایشون دفاع کردید که نهایتا کار به حذف شدن تاپیک منجر نشه؛ وگرنه این بار هم ( مثل چندین تاپیک مشابه) ایشون از مدیر کل میخواستند که این تاپیک حذف بشه!!!!(اگر در جریان یه سری ازین حذفیات (!) نیستید از خود آقای سلیمانی بپرسید!!)
> 
> من الله التوفیق


شما از اونطرف ایران ..چرا فکر میکنید من صدام رو بردم بالا؟؟؟تازه اونموقع شب که من جوابتون رو دادم  :Yahoo (112): 

بنده چیزی درمورد حذفیات نمیدانم و اگر شما دلتان میخواهد بگویید


درضمن...بنده با اینکه میدانستم روی سخنم با شماست...اما انتظار جوابی را هم نداشتم  :Yahoo (1): 


سال نو خوبی داشته باشید

----------


## Love_Heart

*بچه ها چرا خودتونو الکی درگیر مسائل چرند میکنید برید دنبال کارتون با کل کل و این حرفا به هیچ جایی آدم نمیرسه

حرف حساب و منطقی رو باید قبول داشت تمون شد رفت

حالا یکی با 6 ساعت یکی با 9 ساعت یکی هم با 14 ،15 ساعت درس میخونه مسابقه فوتبال نیس اومیدید کگیر دادید به زمان مطالعه 

مهم کیفیته البته الان یکم قضیه فرق میکنه الان ما نمیتونیم برای همه یه نسخه بپیچیم

چون شاید خیلیا الان بخوان شروع کنن اونا شاید 18 ساعتم کمشون باشه شاید اصلا بتونن تو همون 10 ساعت تموم کنن برنامشونو کلا ساعت مطالعه متغیره

در مورد آژمون هم خیلیا آزمونای سنجشو تعریفمیکنن میگن یکی اینکه استاندارده یکیم خود کظم قلمچی و خیلیایدیگه هم میگن

خانوم (برگ) ببخشید نمیدونم اسمتونو 

الکی نه خودتونو اذیت کنید نه کسی دیگه رو ناراحت کنید فکر کنم بد جور جوش آوردید

در ضمن اومجوری که تو مشخصات امیر عزیز دیدم ایشون کارشناسی اقتصاد میخونن

بعد استاد سلیمانی هم متولد 70 هستن چطوزی امیر جای بچه  آريالای سلیمانین البته شکی در با تجربه بودنه استاد نیستا!

بچه ها صلوات بفرستید بره اینقدم پ یشو نگیرید وگرنه این آتیشو فقط بن میتونه خاموش کنه:yahoo (21):

ولش کنید
*

----------


## nahid

یه صلوات بفرستید همدیگرو ببوسید و دیگه دعوا نکنید من ناراحت میشمااااااااااااااااا. :Y (557):

----------


## Love_Heart

> آخه مشکل سر همین جاس که خودشونو دارن به جای کارشناسی نمیدونم وووووووووووووو غیره جا میزنن. با کدوم مدرک ها.. 
> من به این مدیرای سایت هم شک دارم که دارن مکانیک میخونن ... آخه تا 5 ماه دیگه اطلاعات این سایت فاش میشه به امید خدا..
> تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم فک کنم دختر باشی..
> به این خاطر میگم چون گفتی امیر عزیز..
> نیگاه سبزه امسال رو به نیت امیر عزیزت گره بزن تا شاید اومد خواستگاری .. 
> شخیت دختر بودنشو چقدر له کرد متاسفم.. 
> در ضمن من پسرم . ن خانوم برگ..
> اون که دیدی زدم دختر قضیه داره.. 
> چون بچه ای نمیفهمی..
> من جوش نیاوردم در ضمن خیلی هم ریلکس هستم... من حقیقت روم گفتم خواه میخواد شیرین باشه خواه میخواد تلخ//.. اوکی یا هنوزم موضوع رو برات بندازم.. به قول حشمت خودمون افتاد


*ببخشید شما متولد چه ماهی هستید؟
*

----------


## Amiir

:Yahoo (4): ))))))

با ... با؟!

موفق و موید و سربلند و سربه راه باشید!!!!



بعدا نوشتم! : جا داره اول از همه از آقا محمد؛بعدش خودم و چندنفر دیگه و در نهایت از آرراز خان تشکر کنم!!!دلیل؟! اگه خواستن به خودشون میگم! دی:



خیالتون راحت...پستا حذف نمیشه...چون ما از جنس اون درخواست کنندگان حذف کردن  نیستیم...اونایی که ادعا دارن اما وجود ؛ لا!

با اجازه....تاپیک بسته/.

----------


## Araz

> آخه کدوم استنداد ها کدوم؟
> استندادی که این انجمن شده ی چت روم 44 هزار نفری..
> کدوم استناد استندادی که جیب بچه ها خالی بشه..
> کدوم استنداد ها...
> من خودم شخصا رفتم از همین سایت آزمونای سنجش رو خریدم بعد اومدم رایگان واسه بچه ها گذاشتم آقای رهبر اومده اولا منو فوش میده دوما نمیذاره آزمونارو رایگان بذارم..
> نیگاه کن ادعای ایناییکه دارن واسه بچه ها کمک میکنن رو خواهشا در نیاری..
> آخه اون طفلکایی که با استنداد این سایت دارن درس میخونن خیلی ضرر میکنن(البته به گفته خودت) پس خواهشا ادعای کسایی که کمک میکنن رو در نیار..
> شما خیلی نامردین.. 
> هی امیر آقا این راه هایی که تو الان داری میری من اینارو همشو آسفالتکردم میفهمی آسفالت


کاربر عزیز تهمت نزن .  ما به هیچ کس ، هیچ وقت هیچ توهینی نکردیم 


- ما برای محصولاتمون و ازمونهایی که می ذاریم کلی خرج میکنیم و اونوقت که به قیمت هزار تومان واسه خرید بسیار اسان شما میذاریم  ، بعضی از دوستانی که دم از خدمات رایگان میزنن هوس میکنن این آزمونها رو رایگان پخش کنند . اگر شما ها خیلی نگران بچه ها هستید ، آزمونها رو خودتون تهیه کنید و رایگان پخش کنید . نه اینکه زحمات دیگران رو رایگان پخش کنید

این تذکر اخر به شما بود . به حرفهایی که میزنید دقت کنید و بی احترامی نکنید

بی احترامی به تیم مدیریتی و معاونین و ناظمین و... برابر است* با اخراج دائم* - واسه من هم فرقی نمی کنه کدوم کاربر باشه

----------

